# "Hey Zeke, stop being curious and get back to making something in the workshop. :)"



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Well I just got back from the ER after taking SOMEONE'S advice to get back to the shop and make something. I won't say who gave me this advice, but his initials are RANCE,haha. I was working on a bowl when my vintage S.J. Addis gouge attacked me resulting in stitches in my left thumb and index finger. Rance I'll be needing a mailing address so we can get this medical bill taken care of,haha. Na, I'm just jokin with you man. I really did have to go get sown up though. *EVERYBODY, PLEASE BE CAREFUL*. I made a careless mistake, leaving my hand in "no hand land" and paid the price for it. Lessons learned- 1) slow down and take my time. 2) be aware off where the tools are headed at all times and know where my limbs are at in relation to the path of the tool should it slip. 3) and most importantly, don't listen to Rance,haha. I'm just kiddin with you. I know I'm giving you a hard time, but I don't mean it. You seem like a great person with a wealth of knowledge and I look forward to learning more about working the wood from you and everybody else on this forum. Now I'm going to eat my big red lollipop they gave me for being a good patient.

Zeke


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

I just came to the realization that my last post could be veiwed in poor taste. I, by no means was trying to offend anyone. I was just trying to make light of a bad situation. I apologize if anyone takes offense to this.

Thanks,

Zeke


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

No problem here, Zeke…..Didn't bother me a bit….afterall….I'm not the one who gave you the advice….lol.
By the way…been wondering where you've been…haven't seen your toboggan in a while…....))
You need to learn to play with sharp toys more carefully….keep out of trouble…..)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*EVERYBODY, PLEASE BE CAREFUL*.

this came through just right

the rest is just lollipop delirium
understandable 
under the situation

(i know a lady that they give morphine lollipops to
she has two a day)
sad

so 
*EVERYBODY, PLEASE BE CAREFUL.*


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds like you came out of this alright. Glad to here it Eight Fingered Zeke.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Good to hear you are okay. A little needle and thread doesn't hurt anyone. _
We have a saying, its all fun and games till someone bleeds-THEN ITS CALLED SPORT _!
Take care !


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Two thumbs up…. ooops sorry….. just one!!! 
*ALWAYS PLAY SAFE !*


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

stop wining Zeke and get back to the shop and find the melodi of the day 

didn´t you know NO PAIN NO GAME

take care
Dennis


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

Where can *I* get a morphine lollipop??? lol
I had a self administered morphine pump when I had surgery some time ago - it was wonderful… ; )
Heal quickly, Zeke!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Zeke,

Sorry to hear you were injured. Glad it was minor enough that it could be handled with just a few stitches. Enljoy the lollipop…

And remember…

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Now you will have a BLOODwood bowl!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

It's funny that I get injured at the lathe more often than at any other station. This was a good warning to me. I'm not an accomplished turner but I've fallen in love with the skew, although it's not reciprocated. Like a fickle lover, it's always the skew that's trying to poke me. Cant choose who you love, I suppose. Best of luck on the mend!


----------



## Woodturner66 (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to hear your OK. I never got injured on the lathe. But I have cut off the ends of both index fingers on the table saw. Both time i was in a hurry. Left the blade up high and ran my finger right through it. 
Didn't use push sticks when i should have. Too much in a hurry.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Na, I wasn't using the lathe. I was carving by hand with hand gouges, chisels and a mallet, but I had put the mallet down for a minute and was forcing the gouge by hand when it slipped off the work piece and zeroed in on my fingers like a laser guided missile.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Shop song of the day for Zeke, while he's on the mend: 



 Enjoy! (sorry, I really miss those posts!)


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Killer tune pk. I posted one for ya'll this morining. I'll try to do better, I've just had a lot going on lately. This will be a good oppertunity for me to slow down and get back to the basics.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Rance, I'd watch any advice Zeke gives for a while. chuckle chuckle. To help with the Medical bills, give him your PO Box in Lagos, Nigeria. (with tongue in cheek) Rand


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

OOuch.. I did that a while back while installing some custom Ipe trim in a bathroom. It was the last day, forgot my sharpening stone and only had a few more passes on the last piece and I knew the chisel was going dull… well it slipped and right into my left hand index finger. No stitches… but no feeling in the tip of that finger anymore. I tell people all the time that the most important tool in the shop is your own body (hands, feet, face, ears, lungs, eyes). Fine tuning ones body habits will increases hand eye coordination and motor control. I remember ages ago thinking it absurd to concentrate on your stance and position while cutting wood or sharpening a chisel… now that is the first thing I teach someone in any woodworking task. And even then I seem to hurt myself all the time.. LOL Yesterday a thick board kick backed out of my planer, I knew better than to stand in the way… but my thumb got hit as it flew across the room. half hour of ice and bandaids.. Ugh. I think I will retire when I have more scar tissue than skin.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Yea E, I'm working on an endorsment from "Band-Aid" brand band-aids,haha.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Zeke,

Sorry, I missed this one. Even more sorry you got hurt. But happy you got the education. But sorry it was not free. My advice to someone the other day on TS safety "Don't touch the spinney thing". My *new advice to you *"Don't touch the pointy thing".  Hey, feel free to razz me all you want, I razz enough other folks. 

Be Careful? Hey, thanks for the reminder. Glad you're all right. Hey, if the Tune of the day is getting overwhelming, try a Tune of the Week or "How to tune a Fish".

Rance


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Chris you definitely need to stop whatever you are doing and buy a Sawstop. You know what they say about the third time is the charm.


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Zeke, speaking of songs of the day I thought this might be your perfect song


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

bb, I'm not to big on new er country but I see the relation,haha. I used to ride moto x and before that I was hardcore into BMX freestyle dirt jumping and freestyle street, anyway one of the guys I "idolized" for lack of a better word, was Matt the Condor Hoffman. His motto was "bones heal and chicks dig scars". I stopped using sauve (triple antibiotic) on my cuts there for a while,ha.


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean I think every guy has gone through that (TUFF GUY ) image. Not any more though it hurts to much to be Tuff ! LOL My 13 year old grandson is getting into the BMX thing and I just built him a ramp to jump off of when he cannot get to the dirt, he did a face plant recently in the street but it hasn't seemed to slow him down. Oh, to be young again….....


----------

